# adding Wellbutrin?



## AstridM (Oct 2, 2002)

I'm having success on Celexa with regards to my depression/anxiety. IBS symptoms haven't changed, but the way I deal with them has.However, I've had sexual side effects with the Celexa. My dr. suggested adding a dose of Wellbutrin to my meds--anyone tried this before?Astrid


----------



## AnneMarie (Dec 4, 2000)

Astrid - I tried Wellbutrin for awhile and although it made me act like a b*tch all the time (I always felt irritable and angry while taking it), it seriously increased my sex-drive. So it may really help you, especially if the Celexa levels off any anxiety you may have. I was taking Wellbutrin only and sometimes wonder if I would have done better if it were combined with another drug.Hope this helps.AnneMarie


----------



## Jay-Hawks (Jul 24, 2002)

I had Wellbutrin prescribed for depression, but I have seen no benefit when it comes to the IBS.


----------



## Carolc (Jun 11, 2001)

Hello Asrid, I took Celexa and then had to add the Wellbutrin for the same reason and also because I was experiencing fatigue.It did help me desire to come back but I still had some fatigue so the Dr. also added Adderall.I am doing fine now. I Hardly ever have any problems with my IBS but it looks like a life with meds! But better than pain and "D".My DR. has now changed the Celexa to Lexapro. It's supposed to have less side effects.Good luck... Carol


----------



## plm123 (Sep 25, 2000)

I tried Celexa and couldn't function on it. I switched to Wellbutrin SR and love it. DO NOT take Wellbutrin if you have anxiety issues. I just deal with depression. The occasional anxiety attack I have had have been huge. Luckily I seldom have that problem. There are no negative sexual side effects and I am much more alert. You can get jittery from Wellbutrin so watch it.Work closely with your doc to make sure this is right for you.P.


----------



## renatonb (May 15, 2003)

Morgan,Why did you tell to not take Wellbutrin for anxiety issues?I had Wellbutrin prescribed for anxiety issue and IBS.I tried Lexapro and couldn't function on it.


----------



## peppermintpatty (May 7, 2003)

Some time ago I was taking Prozac with Wellbutrin to offset the negative sexual side effects of the Prozac. It didn't seem to help. A couple months ago I stopped the Prozac cause I was so tired of never "being in the mood". A week ago my Dr. put me on Wellbutrin, he said if taken by itself it should have no downside sexually and hopefully help with the depression. Since stopping the Prozac I've gained about 10 lbs. but seem to be more responsive with my partner. It's probably too soon to give the Wellbutrin any credit for that, but I really don't think it'll inhibit my sex drive like Prozac did.


----------

